# Transporttasche PC Tower + Tastatur gesucht



## LordRancor (9. November 2015)

Servus miteinander,

da ich ab übernächster Woche arbeitsbedingt jede Woche ordentlich Pendeln muss, und meinen Rechner unbedingt immer auch ins Wochenende mitnehmen möchte, suche ich eine Tasche/Box für meinen Tower, nen normalen Bitfenix Shinobi.
Leider finde ich über Amazon/Google dazu überhaupt nix mehr, außer richtig teure Profi-Plasteboxen ("Flightbox")...
Hat jemand von euch dazu ne gute Idee? Ich fahre mit dem Auto, evtl. auch mal Zug, also sollte was gepolstertes und möglichst unauffälliges dafür her. 
Nur um der logischen Frage vorzubeugen: Nen Laptop will ich nich, weil der mit der Power meines Rechners eh unbezahlbar wäre 

Danke, 
LordRancor


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2015)

zumindest für die Tastatur würde ich hier mal schauen:
https://www.caseking.de/search?sSearch=tasche

ansonsten würde ich mal nach den Alukoffern suchen, wie z.B. den hier
https://www.fotokoch.de/Doerr-Alu-Koffer-Silver-50_53129.html?prepage=fotokoffer.html

Der ist zwar zu klein für das Shinobi, aber um ne Richtung zu geben reicht es, ansonsten würde ich so einen nehmen und dem im Zweifelsfall mit solchem Schaumschoffpolstern
Ach ja, wenn du den Rechner herrum trägst wäre es auch interessant evtl. einen anderen Kühler zu verwenden, ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte, immerhin ist das ja teilwese so nen Kilo Alu und Kupfer der am armen MB-PCB rumreißt, nebst sollte man auch die Grafikkarte checken


----------



## svd (9. November 2015)

Naja, muss ja nicht gleich ein Laptop sein.
Ich hab mal für einen Kumpel einen PC zusammengestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 10l Rauminhalt, passt auch gut in einen Rucksack, sind da ein Core i5-3350P, 8GB RAM, 250GB SSD, 1TB HDD und ca. übermorgen statt einer GTX660 eine GTX970 drinne.

Vor zwei Jahren war das freilich etwas kostspieliger gewesen, aber heutzutage kostet das, mit Core-i3, R9 380, nur einer 240GB SSD (für ein paar Lieblinggspiele, ist ja nur ein Wochenende), 
keine 550€ mehr. Das ist nur halb so viel, wie ein durchscnhnittlicher "Gaminglaptop", aber mit mindestens vergleichbarer, wenn nicht besserer Performance.

Ich könnte wieder meine übliche Leier ablassen, dass mit 550€ auch ein gebrauchter Core-i7 drin wäre, aber ich lass das mal.


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2015)

Naja, das ist halt die Frage, ob man so Summe X für nen neues Gehäuse oder für nen Transportbox ausgibt


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2015)

Diese Taschen gab es früher mal vereinzelt, aber inzwischen sind die ziemlich "out", weil es durch onlinegaming viel weniger LAN-Partys gibt und auch da es sehr kleine, gute Gehäuse mit einem Tragegriff gibt, die du auch ohne Tasche gut tragen kannst. Wäre letzteres nicht eine Option? Du musst dann allerdings Gehäuse plus wohl auch Mainboard neu holen. 

Zudem: bei so nem Gehäuse wir dem Shinobi müsste es ja auch eine echt riesige Tasche sein - so was wäre selbst gepolstert alles andere als "unauffällig"   und selbst falls du eine passende Tasche/Koffer findest, wäre wohl der Umzug in ein kleines Gehäuse günstiger


----------



## svd (9. November 2015)

Naja, vlt passt er ja einfach in einen großen Koffer. 

Kannst ihn ja mit Unterwäsche und Socken (Socken sind immer gut, um was Auszustopfen!) schwebend lagern.

Wer will bei so einem Teil, ohne Röngtgenaugen oder -gerät, wissen, dass da ein PC samt Tastatur drinne ist.


----------



## LordRancor (9. November 2015)

Ok danke euch allen schonmal, huihuihui, die Fotokoffer gehen ja auch ganz schön ins Geld. 

Aber ich steck halt in der Zwickmühle: Entweder einen Koffer oder so, den ich nach meinem Umzug in nem halben Jahr wieder verkaufen kann, also quasi mein Geld mit kleinem Abzug wiederbekomme oder ne PS4. Die ist im Vergleich dennoch teuerer und ich müsste mir Spiele kaufen, die ich eigentlich lieber auf meinem PC Spielen würde, weil sie da halt doch besser laufen (Fallout4 etc.). Und gleichzeitig auf mein geliebtes StarCraft und Anno verzichten müsste :-/
Klar, wenn mir mein Thermalright Macho Kühler beim Transport das Board und die CPU zerknallt wirds noch teurer und ärgerlicher, der bringt was auf die Waage... 

Ein anderes Case bringt mir nix, weil ich nich mehr die Zeit habe für den Umbau, und das Problem mit zu schweren Komponenten auch noch bestehen würde.

Naja, vielleicht kennt ja doch noch jemand ne weitere gute Möglichkeit für mein Vorhaben.


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2015)

ich denke man braucht nicht direkt einen Fotokoffer und die gibts ja auch in div. Ausführungen, das kann auch ein normales Alukoffer sein den du dann mit dem schaumstoff auspolstern und so würde ich einfach den Rechner liegend transportieren
Siehe hier: https://www.fotokoch.de/Doerr-Alu-Koffer-48-titan_69364.html?prepage=fotokoffer.html


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2015)

LordRancor schrieb:


> Ein anderes Case bringt mir nix, weil ich nich mehr die Zeit habe für den Umbau, und das Problem mit zu schweren Komponenten auch noch bestehen würde.


  Wie jetzt? Du hast Zeit für so was wie Anno, aber keine Stunde für nen PC-Umbau? ^^  Du kannst das ja dann "sogar" in der ersten Woche machen: einfach den PC, wie er jetzt ist, plus die neuen Teile mitnehmen und dann mal abends nach der Arbeit einen Bastelabend einlegen   Und das Problem mit den schweren Komponenten: du MUSST ja nicht nen Macho einbauen, oder übertaktest du? Was hast du denn für Hardware? Ein fetter Kühler ist halt in der Tat immer ein gewisses Risiko, selbst wenn du das Gehäuse liegend transportieren kannst.

Und nebenbei: wenn du nen Job hast, für den sich offensichtlich eine Zweitwohnung für die Tage "unter der Woche" für ein halbes Jahr lohnt, dann können ja auch die Kosten kein wirklich krasses Argument sein, wenn man jetzt vlt überlegt sich ein neues Gehäuse, Board und ggf. eine kleine Wasserkühlung (FALLS du unbedingt einen sehr guten Kühler brauchst für OC)  anzuschaffen    D.h. selbst mit Umzug in ein neues Gehäuse inkl. transport-sichererer Kühlung kostet dich das am Ende vlt. 200€ abzüglich dessen, was du fürs alte Gehäuse, Board und Kühler bekommst.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. November 2015)

Wir haben für sowas früher immer einfach den Tower mit 3-4m² Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt, mit Gaffa Tape befestigt, in eine reguläre Sporttasche/BW-Seesack gelegt und den verbleibenden Raum mit Zeitungen/Werbung vollgestopft. Auf der Innenseite ggf. noch den Towerkühler mit Pappe + Tape absichern.


----------



## McDrake (9. November 2015)

LordRancor schrieb:


> die Fotokoffer gehen ja auch ganz schön ins Geld.



Rechne doch einfach mal hoch, wie viel der Koffer pro Woche kostet und vergleich das mit deinen anderen Ausgaben.
Ich glaub, dafür dass Dein PC so gut geschützt ist, ist das im Normalfall ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------

